# JTR Captivator 1400 Southern CA Group Buy



## peterc613 (Jun 21, 2011)

JTR has come out with a new Captivator 1400 on sale at $1,599.

The older version was approx. $2,599 with a single voice coil and 2400 watt amp. However, ICEpower has developed new modular amplifiers that are extremely powerful and efficient for a lower cost. This has allowed JTR to get within 2 db of the performance of the old Captivator for $500 less at $1,999. However, between April 15 and May 15, JTR is offering an additional $400 off on pre-sale of the new Captivator for only $1,599. Shipping starts at $150 and up to the lower 48 states with free shipping on orders of 4 or more to the same address.

However, if you live in Southern California or the greater Los Angeles area, we are putting together a Los Angeles Group Buy with free shipping. We already have the minimum of 4 orders, so any one else that wants to join us will get free shipping also. That means you can get the legendary JTR Captivator performance for only $1,599 (almost $1,000 off last year's price)!

JTR is also offering custom wood veneers at an additional $200. JTR uses an outside custom cabinet maker to make their enclosures. Take a look at the Rosenut or black oak finish attached below or check out at the other stock finishes on the link provided. JTR will also match whatever wood sample that you provide them. Where else can you get a pre-manufactured furniture grade 18" subwoofer in the wood veneer of your choice with the track record performance of a Captivator for only $1,799!

JTR took the same incredibly strong 18" motor assembly in the Cap 2400 and replaced the single voice coil with a dual voice coil at the same excursion. They replaced the older amp with two ICE 700 watt @ 4 ohm modules for a total of 1400 watts (rated 1850 watts @ 3 ohms by others). Each half of the voice coil is driven by one 700 watt amp module. The JTR 18" driver features 30mm linear travel each way (Xmax), 3.75" peak to peak mechanical travel (Xmech), 60 lbs motor structure and an extremely high motor strength of 256 (bl^2/re).

They optimized the DSP for the new driver achieving a flat response +/- 2 db to 16 Hz. Look at the attached graph supplied by Jeff at JTR. The line on the left is at 16hz, the line on the right is at 33hz, and they are 2db apart (+/- 1db). There is also an adjustable high pass and low pass filter and adjustable bass boost so someone can dial in the response of their choice. The topend rises because of how much motor strength (bl^2/re=256) that this driver provides. This is really important for sound quality because solid excursion control with a well designed cabinet gives extremely tight, clean bass. That is an extremely powerful motor, the type of BL^2/re that you see in heavy duty pro audio woofers. That has even more force than the LMS Ultra which isn't being manufactured any more because of the demise of TC Sounds.

JTR specifies that to save $150+ (each) on shipping you'd need to ship 4 or more to the same address. Four or more 160 lb. Captivators at 34" tall, 24" wide and 26.5" deep (with packaging) would be a lot to show up in someone's residential driveway midday during the week. My family owns a factory next to the Van Nuys Airport with a freight bay and forklifts for pallets. It would make a good drop off location (see attached map) for people to pick up their Captivators after they get off work. There is also a locked storage area if someone can't pick it up the same day the freight truck arrives. I also have a truck if someone needs help or can't fit a Captivator in their vehicle.

Check out the YouTube clips and the results of the Subwoofer ShootOuts posted below. The JTR Captivator moves massive amounts of air and always comes out in the top tier when compared against other legendary performers like the Seaton Subversive. The $1,599 sale goes until May 15th. Is there any one else in the SoCal / Greater Los Angeles area interested in joining us for the Group Buy? (PM me if you are interested)

JTR CAPTIVATOR

http://jtrspeakers.com/home-audio/captivator/


VENEER FINISHES

http://jtrspeakers.websitetoolbox.co...post1275658541


ICE POWER

http://www.icepower.bang-olufsen.com...ker/ASC_SERIES


SHOOTOUTS

Northeast October 20th GTG Results thread
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...ortheast-october-20th-gtg-results-thread.html

2011 Kansas City Subwoofer Meet Results
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...city-subwoofer-meet-results.html#post20438074

Archaea's Kansas City Blind Subwoofer Shootout 2012
http://www.avsforum.com/forum/113-s...sas-city-blind-subwoofer-shootout-2012-a.html


YOUTUBE

JTR Captivator vs sleeping bag





JTR Captivator and ULF


----------



## bokeh (Nov 13, 2013)

This was a fantastic deal and I hope many got multiples of this sub...it would be the last subs you need with being able to go down to 16hz....2 or 4 of these would bring down the walls.


----------

